

Show HN: HashPix - search images tagged with same hashtags. - DjangoReinhardt
http://hashpix.herokuapp.com/

======
DjangoReinhardt
Hey HN,

Long time lurker. Made an account just a few days ago.

I recently started to teach myself programming (a little bit of Python and
Django, nothing spectacular) as a challenge of sorts and also to see if the
various ideas that kept buzzing in my head could be brought to life. Through
this process, I kept lurking in various communities soaking in as much
knowledge as I could. I attempted my way through a few online courses to hone
my (non-existent) skills and six months later, I bring you HashPix.

The first few projects that I attempted didn't work out all that well. Some
due to my poor knowledge of the subject, others due to poor execution, and yet
others simply because they were bad ideas. This one is still quite raw and I
was quite terrified of posting it here but thanks to some encouragement from
/r/Django over at reddit, I finally decided to take the plunge and get some
input from you guys.

So, here I am. Suggestions, feedback requested. Criticism invited. Bouquets
appreciated. Brickbats welcome. Looking to learn as much as I can. And then
some... :)

Thanks for reading!

